# Diarrhea after spay



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

My little Odie was scheduled to be spayed this morning, after having the procedure postponed twice because of her feeling under the weather. This morning before we took her in, she had diarrhea so I made sure the vet was told before her pre-surgical exam. After the exam and blood work, they determined that she was finally healthy enough for the surgery. I picked her up earlier today and she seemed really out of it, but that's to be expected.

However, when we got her home, we noticed that she went to the bathroom on herself and it was completely liquid (gross). We setup a pen for her and covered the floor with a sheet and she went to the bathroom all over the pen, liquid again. I cleaned her up with a cloth and she hasn't done it since then. The vet is now closed so I can't phone for advice, but will tomorrow morning if it continues. I'm just worried that she's not eating or drinking anything. 

I've heard that it's best to withhold food if they have diarrhea, but I'm not sure if that's true. I put my finger in her water and got her to lick a tiny bit several times but she doesn't seem interested. While doing a search on here for a similar problem I also read a suggestion by someone to rub honey on their gums to avoid hypoglycemia. Does it matter what kind of honey? Would it be okay to fill a syringe with water to encourage her to drink?

Thanks!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So after much reading on the internet and feeling a little desperate, we rushed to the drug store before it closed last night and got some unflavoured pedialyte, eye droppers and baby wipes. We gave her some of the pedialyte and put some honey in her water to try to encourage her to drink. I phoned the vet this morning to let them know what was going on and they said that a little diarrhea after a spay is normal and that I could drop her off if I wanted them to observe her for the day. She was drinking water on her own this morning so I told them that I would keep her here. I'm taking the day off of work to keep a close eye on her. She doesn't seem dehydrated anymore, but still does have bad diarrhea. Before I phoned the vet, I gave her 4 soft kibble and she seemed hungry. The vet suggested withholding food for the rest of the day. They also said to phone right away tomorrow morning if it continued and they would get her in. I hope it stops! So worried, and I'm almost regretting getting the surgery done.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh poor Odie...I hope she is feeling much better this evening...:angel1:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks. Unfortunately not much has changed, she's had diarrhea ever since. I got her to eat some yam and pumpkin which might have helped a bit, but it looks like she's lost a lot of weight. I'm going to get her to the vet tomorrow, there's got to be something they can do.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Just keep her hydrated until she sees the vet. I've never heard of this after a spay and my chi didn't have this problem after her spay. I hope she gets better quickly. Maybe there is a doggy imodium AD pill like med like there is for people that the vet can give her. Whenever my Audrey has the runs i give her canned pumpkin and a little boiled chicken. That always fixes it right up.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think she's on the mend! She ate about 10 kibble today, that were soaked in water to try to get her hydrated. I tried feeding her rice last night but she wasn't having any of it. Her poop is a little more solid now after the yam and pumpkin, still not great though. I phoned the vet and they said as long as she was eating and drinking to do another day of observation, because it could just be from the traumatic operation and not necessarily anything underlying. Guess she must just be sensitive. She's definitely lost weight, but her appetite is still there so that's a positive. Now she's got gas... I never knew such a small animal could smell so bad! Haha


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Krystal...
Don't know if this will help, but worth a try...

To get Calista to eat after both of the major operations on her mouth, I made this...

Boil a Cup of Rice, 
while the rice starts cooking... cook one chicken breast, finely chopped with a tiny bit of veggie oil to stop it from sticking, 
when it is cooked add it to the boiling rice and water for a few mins... 
drain the chicken and rice and put it back in the pan.
Add one egg and heat through while stirring all the time.

Serve a tablespoon at a time.

Take the chill off it when serving for the next meal by adding a tiny amount of water to each portion and microwave for 20-30 seconds.


----------

